# Warranty



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

last week I picked up my new 26rks, the dealer is trying to sell me an extended warranty which will bring it up to 5 years., for $1526. anyone purchase this warranty or have any comments? also the dealer told me my 2006 rks was warrantied for 2 yrs. but the owners manual says one year. I haven't called the dealer back yet. 
thanks 
Pete


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

The RV itself has a 1 year warranty, there may be other items such as the frig. air conditioner, axles, etc. that have longer waranties. those will be in the individual warranties listed in your owner's manual.

We've had this discussion on this board before and if I remeber correctly the vast majority of people decided against the extended warranty.

That being said, do what works best for you. Some people who don't have the time or are not comfortable fixing things themselves feel better having the extra service protection.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

I am generaly against extended warranties of any kind. They are basically a pure margin sale for the dealer, and I have never bought one before. Prior to the Outback that is.

I took a long look at the issue before even setting foot on a dealers lot, and not having a lot of prior RV experience, it seemed like a good idea. When you look at all the systems on board, and the less than pampered environment they live in, it seemed like a wise investment. So, yes, we did buy it on ours.

Would I do it again, knowing what I do now? I don't think so, but until it has expired I will not know if it is worth the paper it is printed on.

Be careful, and make sure you fully understand the terms of the policy, especially any requirements of you or the repair facility. There is alot of potential for denying claims built into these things.

Also, the price is negotiable.

Hope this helps,

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think they are worth the money, but that is just me. I don't know if you read this thread or not, but I think it is worth reading and then judge for yourself.

Extended warranty

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just say NO to the extended warranty 

This has been covered allot -- you might want to do a quick searcjh -- but the warranties are not worth it in my opinion .. and we have had a few folks who have got the extended warranties and still got screwed over...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I turned it down as well. I have never bought extended on item I have purchased. So far I am ahead of the game.

The Outbacker.com is a great place for ideas and alternatives. There are alot of money saving ideas in this forum.

After saying all that, there is no right or wrong, it is all what you feel comfortable doing.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put the money in the bank and if you need it then it is there, if you don't then use it to buy some toys for the camper.

Just say NO


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Just say no! I got sucked into one of those some time ago on a car. Like Doug said, it's pure profit for the dealer and whatever shyster "manages" the thing. If you're dead set on throwing your money away on something I'm starting a charity fund. I call it the "Skills4lou needs an Outback 23RS Foundation". Your donation is not tax deductable, but 100% of the proceeds will be used to accomplish the Foundation's goal. You, or any one else who would like to donate, can email me at [email protected] for further information.








(by the way, did you notice that we aren't even using any money for advertising or internet costs!







 )


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Gotta 2nd what everyone else has said. The warranty is almost pure profit for the dealer. My advice woud be don't do it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I didn't buy the extended warranty either.

My dealer told me it had a 2 year warranty too. (of course...I knew he was wrong, as I had done a lot of homework. That wasn't the only thing he didn't know either!)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> last week I pickedÂ up my new 26rks, the dealer is trying to sell me an extended warranty which will bring it up to 5 years., for $1526.Â anyone purchase this warranty or have any comments? also the dealer told me my 2006 rks was warrantied for 2 yrs. but the owners manual says one year. I haven't called the dealer back yet.
> thanks
> Pete
> 
> ...


When I purchased my 06 26RKS in early September, my salesman also stated that it had a 2 yr (from hitch to bumper, his words) warranty, with something like 10 yrs on flooring and roof. sunny I too, noticed in the owners manual that the warranty period states 1 year, with some things only covered for 90 days.







Anyone really know where we stand on warranties, or is a call to the dealer in order to get a clear understanding?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hopefully, your sales contract has the 2-year hitch to bumper warranty listed?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Hopefully, your sales contract has the 2-year hitch to bumper warranty listed?
> [snapback]67234[/snapback]​


A gree -- hope it is in writing -- cause no matter what they say -- if it ain't in writing they might as well have promised you the moon --

Its like the old joke -- "How did i know my salesman was lying?" .... His lips were moving!!!

If i were you I would call the salesman up ASAP and say that you do not see anything in writing about the 2 yr warranty that he described to you and that you need for him to FAX you the amendment -- and if possible - and your state allows this -- tape your phone call!...


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Ghosty,
That'd be great if that works, but I think we all know what the answer is going to be.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

About a year ago someone did a pretty good write-up on the warranty issue. As I recall, the 90-day thing was for really minor stuff like a cabinet door not fitting just right. Otherwise, the rig itself was warranted by Keystone for 1 year. However, major individual components like the axles, stove, fridge, etc all carried seperate manufacturer warranties that often exceeded the 1-year given by Keystone. Some, it seemed, were as long as 3 or 4 years, or maybe even 10 for the roof.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I had very poor results with my extended warrenty from RV Shield (check my post on the subject). From what I've seen of most of them- they exempt anything that usually goes wrong. The reputable will cover the few things left and the disreputable have myriad ways to avoid or delay payment. I would put the $1500 in the bank in a savings account labelled "RV repair".


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I had saved the warranty info someone posted a while back... I don't know if it applies to all years.

OUTBACK WARRANTY

Rubber roof - 12 years
Plumbing - 10 years
Furnace - 5 years
A/C - 2 years
Awning - 3 years
Microwave - 3 years
Refrigerator - 3 years
Water heater - 2 years
Smoke detector - 3 years
Water pump - 2 years
Fiberglass exterior - 2 years
Steel frame - 2 years
Axles - 2 years
TV antenna - 2 years
Stovetop range - 2 years
Toilet - 2 years
Countertop - 2 years

Everything else - 1 year

The extended warranty simply isn't worth it when you consider the warranty on the above items... Use your trailer a lot in the first year and you should be able to get all the kinks worked out under warranty anyways.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

gregjoyal,

Great list!








Thanks for putting that together. I'm sure it will be useful to many of us.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> gregjoyal,
> 
> Great list!
> 
> ...


Oh, I can't take credit for it... I can't remember who posted it, hopefully they see the list and chime in. I copied it from another forum message some time ago.

But I'll take the two posts! Only 7 away from 100 now!


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

I purchased the extended warranty when I got my 25RSS back in March. Paid a little over $1000 for a 7 year and a $100 deductable.
At the time is sounded like a good idea. Now...maybe not...time will tell.
It is transferable to the next owner 
which would be a good seling point. And I can cancel and get the pro-rated amount back (how much..don't know).
Bob (2blackdogs)


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I have had the extended warranty on the last 3 vehicles I owned. I did not need it on the first, but did on the other two. One repair was for more than I paid for the warranty. You can get a prorated amount back when you sell the vehicle. I had my last astro van for over 4 years and received almost one half the premium back from the company (Fidelity) when I sold it. No problems in getting approval for any repairs. I try to go back to the dealer I purchased the warranty from but have had no problems with repairs out of state. 
I did get the 7 year warranty for my Outback 30 RLS. An A/C repair or slideout problem could be very expensive. 
Everyone has their own thoughts on this. But if the company is reputable, it gives you peace of mind while you own the vehicle.



2blackdogs said:


> I purchased the extended warranty when I got my 25RSS back in March. Paid a little over $1000 for a 7 year and a $100 deductable.
> At the time is sounded like a good idea. Now...maybe not...time will tell.
> It is transferable to the next owner
> which would be a good seling point. And I can cancel and get the pro-rated amount back (how much..don't know).
> ...


----------

